# What does everyone do for a living?



## bon vivant (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope the question isn't taken as crass or intrusive. I am new to the boards and considering a job move in the near future and interested in the career choices of others. 

Currently, I work as a rep for a very well known, UK based company and would like to transition into pharmaceuticals. Anyone employed by a pharmaceutical company with suggestions or pearls of wisdom that may be considered helpful? 

What are some of the areas of employment where you gentleman have found success and happiness? :icon_smile:


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

I am an indentured servant to my wife and two kids.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Beresford said:


> I am an indentured servant to my wife and two kids.


Me too


----------



## bon vivant (Mar 14, 2008)

Beresford said:


> I am an indentured servant to my wife and two kids.


Sounds gratifying and most likely recession proof.


----------



## Mookie (Dec 10, 2007)

I sue people.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm a poor begging college student.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

VP Finance at a large energy company.


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

16yr old student..aahhhh!!!!! still 3,5 years of school to go...........

manuduenas


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Registered Nurse who's hung around long enough to be promoted into supervision.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

IT System Analyst.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

Recent Law School Graduate seeking employment.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Accountant and occasional Piano Player


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I play the Great Highland Bagpipes.

Occasionally I run a healthcare company.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Tinker, tailor, soldier, spy. On my off hours I write and dole out questionable communications advice to clients.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

communications - want to be a spin Rx


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Social Worker for Rich People


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

JRR said:


> Social Worker for Rich People


Is that code for high priced divorce lawyer?


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Is that code for high priced divorce lawyer?


Trust Officer


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Line cook and soon to be broke college student. I cannot wait.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I help make sure brokerage houses don't go out of business.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm a cart collector or shall I say cart attendant at Pathmark.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Howard said:


> I'm a cart collector or shall I say cart attendant at Pathmark.


How about "cart collection engineer"?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

KenR said:


> How about "cart collection engineer"?


How did you put engineer in that?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Howard said:


> How did you put engineer in that?


It's like "sanitation engineer".


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

KenR said:


> It's like "sanitation engineer".


Sort of like a collection?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

We're trying to raise your status and, hopefully, your pay.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

KenR said:


> We're trying to raise your status and, hopefully, your pay.


Well,I'm making over $8.25 an hour there.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Paramedic 22yrs. Before that Mainframe Computer Operator for government dept. Before that Airfield general maintenance man and occasional ferry pilot.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

KenR said:


> I help make sure brokerage houses don't go out of business.


Keep up the good work


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

KenR, you of all people should know when wrestling with a pig.... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## bon vivant (Mar 14, 2008)

gnatty8 said:


> VP Finance at a large energy company.


Hi gnatty8, good to see see a fellow Atlantan on the boards. I bet I can guess which company you work for........


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Accountant


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

PhD student, part-time psychotherapist

MrR


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I'm a Legal Aid lawyer. I primarily represent clients in mental commitment cases.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Retired US Marine and a Program Manager for making airplanes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Xhine23 said:


> Accountant


How long you've been an accountant for?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Underpaid Babysitter*

I wish I were a real babysitter, but alas, I teach History to 14 year old Brooklynites.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

I am an IT consultant for a large healthcare system before that I worked in sales & marketing for an IT security software firm.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

XdryMartini said:


> Retired US Marine and a Program Manager for making airplanes.


...the direct approach, I like it! As for me, I am retired USAF, retired cop and these days...just a 'tired' grandpa. Four grandkids, ages five and below, can wear an old guy's butt out!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

- - - what's left of it anyway. By the way, I've started posting in the weight loss thread again. If you have time, I hope you'll visit!!


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

For the past 22 years a hydrogeologist cleaning up hazardous waste sites and researching and testing new remedial technologies. Prior to that grad school and prioir to that working as a geologist working in the oil and gas industry. My first "professional" job was in a uranium mine which was actualy a lot of fun.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

I am a cash manager for a church pension plan in NYC.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

Future government employee (physician)


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> How long you've been an accountant for?


+4yrs


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

Physicist.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

MichaelS said:


> For the past 22 years a hydrogeologist cleaning up hazardous waste sites and researching and testing new remedial technologies. Prior to that grad school and prioir to that working as a geologist working in the oil and gas industry. My first "professional" job was in a uranium mine which was actualy a lot of fun.


Tell us more about your job at the uranium mine! Sounds exciting.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm a junior (i.e., not yet tenured) academic. And do freelance editing and reviewing to supplement the income that's associated with this vocation! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## robertbpratt (Mar 2, 2008)

Mr. Golem said:


> Tell us more about your job at the uranium mine! Sounds exciting.


I bet he found the experience to be...enriching.

*and in the distance, a lone cricket chirps*


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ...the direct approach, I like it! As for me, I am retired USAF, retired cop and these days...just a 'tired' grandpa. Four grandkids, ages five and below, can wear an old guy's butt out!


Eagle,

You should "supervise" the grandkids and just make sure they don't get into "too much" trouble.  Oops, on second thought, it's probably like telling a senior SNCO or officer to "supervise" a bunch of Lance Corporals... Have you tried taking lots of vitamins? :icon_smile_big: And enjoy your time w/ the grandkids, they grow up fast...


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Mr. Golem said:


> Tell us more about your job at the uranium mine! Sounds exciting.


It was fun, walking around in total darkness with a flashlight strapped to your head, looking at rocks, hitting rocks with hammers, mapping ore trends, talking to miners, (helping miners when needed: they mine expected starting geologists to help miners, a good training program in that it gave us college boys an idea of exactly we asked these guys to do and made us respect them for it), chewing tobacco with miners, spitting tobacco juice (when not almost throwing up), blowing up rocks, and actually getting paid for it!

It was a great job to start out with as a geologist. In most jobs as a geologist, you don't get out in the field as much as you would like and now I spend most of my time at a computer and reading, reading, reading. To actually look at and map (and blow up) the geology is fun to us (and how they suck you in to the profession).

The oil fields were fun too. In the days before the internet, the magazines they drillers had in the "doghouse" (essentially a shack next to the drill floor where they would hang out between making connections or other work) were a real education. I at that time had no idea exactly just what a wide variety of activities were available!


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Seriosly talking I'm art historian and a painter.
Here few pictures:


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

video2 said:


> Seriosly talking I'm art historian and a painter.
> Here few pictures:


My wife paints, I hold that in the highest regard.


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

I'm a commercial and industrial contrator.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I am a computer engineering student.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I am in pharma sales. Email me, in my profile, if you want info. We can talk on the phone, easier.


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm a Web developer. I code in the Java programming language, and I also do PHP scripting. (Do you see the .php extension in this page's URL? This forum site is written in PHP.) I started my own S-Corp, so I am a corp-to-corp consultant (independent). My friends and colleagues say that I'm the best-dressed IT guy they have ever known/met. I have loved clothes ever since I was a child. I got into computers in my mid-twenties.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

"jack of all trades" for operational, clinical, and IT problems that come up in my area of a cardiac hospital. Yes, I float around a lot doing a lot of different things.

Whenever something needs to be done, or if no one else knows how to do it, it gets given to me.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Retired Army. Now instructional designer on Army digital command and control systems for an IT services company.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm a Cart Attendant at Pathmark.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Professional martini taster. In my spare time I like to sail, play golf and do a little commercial lending.


----------

